# Laptop 16:9 in 4:3 umwandeln?



## Apo1337 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

seit längerem ist mein PC kaputt, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist da ich einen guten Lappy habe. 
Nun möcht ich aber wieder mit GW anfangen und da sind mir 15.7" (oder so ähnlich^^) zu klein und ich möcht gern meinen 4:3 19% bildschirm anschließen.
hab das schon mal gemacht, aber das format ist blöd.
nun wär meine frage ob es ein programm oder was anderes gibt, dass das ausgabeformat der graka von 16:9 in 4:3 konvertiert.

wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet,

mfg


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Das geht im Normalfall automatisch, bzw kannst du das seperat in der System Steuerung einstellen.

Hatte an meinen 15,4" Lappi nen 22" angeschlossen, ging alles von alleine.


----------



## Apo1337 (23. Februar 2010)

Hmm, dann warn aber beide im 16:9 Format oder? 

Bei mir gings nich =(


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Der 22" hat 16:10, der Lappi k.a ^^

aber du kannst doch in der Anzeige Einstellung unter Systemsteuerung einstellen welcher Monitor welche Auflösungen hat.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte hat dein Lappi?


----------



## poTTo (24. Februar 2010)

Einfach in den Anzeigeoptionen die korrekte Bildschirmauflösung einstellen. Bei einem 19" 4:3 Monitor wäre es dann 1280*1024. 

Das ist ne Standartauflösung, da muss man nicht nach der Graka fragen, das können alle !


----------



## Apo1337 (25. Februar 2010)

Moin,

kann anscheinend doch nicht jede Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT.

Allerdings kann ich nur folgende Auflösungen auswählen:
800x600,
1024x786 (würde sicher auch gehen, aber ist mir zu groß - Kopfschmerzen usw.),
1280x720,
1280x768,
1360x768,
1366x768.

Das wars dann leider auch schon.


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2010)

du kannst doch benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen hinzufügen


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

in dem Fall nimmst eben 1280x720 mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten. Sicher nicht die Ideallösung, aber von den möglichen Auflösungen mit Sicherheit die sinnvollste.


----------



## Apo1337 (25. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> in dem Fall nimmst eben 1280x720 mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten. Sicher nicht die Ideallösung, aber von den möglichen Auflösungen mit Sicherheit die sinnvollste.



ne das is total ätzend und nervt. hab ja dann n kleineres bild als aufm 15.7" display.. :>



@muehe:

wo denn (hab vista)?


----------



## Ogil (25. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist eventuell auch, ob Du den externen Bildschirm als "clone" oder als "extended desktop" betreibst. Normal solltest Du in der Lage sein, die Aufloesung beider Monitore unabhaengig voneinander einzustellen. Welche Aufloesungen Dir dabei zur Verfuegung stehen haengt sicher von der GraKa und deren Treiber ab - mir steht da eine Menge zur Verfuegung, auch in verschiedenen Bildformaten/-verhaeltnissen.


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2010)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> @muehe:
> 
> wo denn (hab vista)?


Nvidia Systemsteuerung öffnen oben auf "Ansicht" dort "Erweiterte Optionen"

unter "Anzeige" bei "mehre Anzeigen einrichten" dort halt den 19"er auswählen

dann bei "Auflösung ändern" gucken ob z.b. 1280x1024 bei ist ansonsten "Auflösungen hinzufügen..." und wenn dort nix passendes bei ist "Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen"


----------

